# Jehovah's Witnesses are reading Henry Ainsworth



## JTB.SDG (Jul 31, 2020)

Wow, this was a jaw-dropper: https://www.ebay.com/itm/x-rare-161...105621?hash=item5b767075d5:g:ca0AAOSwO3pexsyp

It's a listing by a JW for a republished version of Henry Ainsworth on the Pentateuch and Psalms. Ainsworth is one of the main sources for the Puritans on the Pentateuch and Psalms. Somehow JW's are reading and publishing Henry Ainsworth. Wow!

May the Lord call to himself many from JW...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

